# Tamron 150-600 vs Canon 100-400 MTF graphics



## bonycnt9 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi!
I have made that review and MTF's comparising the Tamron 150-600 with Canon 100-400 using the Canon 7D.








Tamron 150-600 vs Canon 100-400 MTF por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr

I'm sure that this measurements have some error, because I haven't the necessary tools to make that test exactly correct. But I hope it will help us.


----------

